# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Wie wil er een acne behandeling?

## Mbaars

21 jarige huidtherapeute zoekt een model voor acne behandeling. Heb je acne en wil je er maar al te graag vanaf, dan kan dit een oplossing voor je zijn. Laat het me even weten als je intresse hebt:
[email protected]

----------


## Tjally van der Plaat

Hoi,

Ik ben 23 en gebruik al jaren bezoylperoxide producten tegen acné. Vooral &#39;s zomers werkt dit niet optimaal en bovendien vind ik de blekende werking voor mijn kleding erg hinderlijk.
Als je een goede behandeling weet tegen acné houd ik me aanbevolen mits de kosten en de afstand dit toelaten.
Graag reactie naar mijn mailadres:
[email protected]

----------


## Adam

Hoi ik ben adam ik ben 15 jaar en ik heb verschillende dingen van de huisarts gehad zoals,Benzoylpredoxide hydrogel en Minocin capsules.
Ik wil ook wel van de acne af.Maar de kosten en Waar het is wil ik wel
graag horen 


Voor het antwoord mail maar even naar 
[email protected]

----------


## Tester

Hallo ik ben 27 jaar oud en sinds 1 jaar heb ik last van acné,
ik heb van alles geprobeerd ,producten die ik van de dermatologue gekregen heb en van de schoonheidspecialist maar acné komt wel terug.
Als je een goede behandeling weet tegen acné houd ik me aanbevolen mits de kosten en de afstand dit toelaten.
Graag reactie naar mijn mailadres:
[email protected]

----------


## bella

hoi, ik ben 22 jaar en heb last van acne. Het probleem is ook dat wanneer de puistejs weg zijn er roze vlekken ontstaan op de plek van de acne. Weet u toevallig wat dat zijn, littekens of gaan deze vanzelf weg??
Graag advies hierover

alvast bedankt 

groetjes Bella

----------


## Gast1

21 jaar en een wondermiddel uitgevonden,das knap dan,dit mannetje heeft al 20 jaar acne alles geprobeerd totaan die bizarre roacuttane(uitkijken met die pillen mensen)toe,totdat er een dermatoloog erachter kwam dat ik rosacea had,goeie grap,maar beter ooit dan nooit,was binnen een week vrij van die etters,blijf achter met een beschadigd gezicht maar alleh,kan niet alles hebbe

----------


## Gast Lydia

Wat is ROSACEA?

----------


## ellebel

Heey mensen!!

Jah zker roaccutane is zker een wondermiddel :Big Grin: .. ik zat egt helemaal onder en na 5 maanden een egt gave huid :Big Grin: ... maar de bijwerkingen zijn wel naar maar k had het er voor over...

doei xxx

----------


## Xplora

hallo,
Ik ben 30 jaar en ik heb al jaren last van acne vooral onderhuidse ontstekingen. Als je een goed neit te aggressief middel weet laat het me dan weten. Geen commerciele reacties!

----------


## xplora

hallo,
Ik ben 30 jaar en ik heb al jaren last van acne vooral onderhuidse ontstekingen. Als je een goed neit te aggressief middel weet laat het me dan weten. Geen commerciele reacties [email protected]

----------


## Luckas

aan alle huidlijders mijn dertig jaar ervaring is dat er drie natuurmiddelen goed werken
groene klei pleisters evt met violo tricolor tinctuur
zweeds bitter van maria treben in reformwinkel
bittere amandelolie of aardolioe gezuiverd 99% bv klare lamppetrol zie petroleum
therapie op internet.Luckas.

----------


## InNoCeNt_GiRl

Heyy,

Ik heb ook erge last van acne gehad gelukkig zat het op mijn rug maar dit is voor de vrouwen onder ons, want die kunnen bij de dokter de pil krijgen cyproteronacetaat/ethinylestradiol 2/0,035 mg ik had na 3 weken al resultaat en ben er nu ook voledig vanaf, alleen door het lange wachten met naar de dokter gaan heb ik wel flink wat littekens en huidverkleuringen er aan over gehouden maar dat vind ik minder erg dan er constant last van hebben,

Groetjes,

----------


## S a b i n e

eey ik ben sabine 14 jaar heb heel veel middeltjes gekregen van de dokter enzo maar nisk helpt ik heb het ook op men rug en vind het zere lelijk men gezicht zou ik ook schoon willen hebebn maar in ieder gevl me rug wat zijn de kosten en waar moet ik wezen want dat heeft namelijk wel tegenslagen 
mail me als u wilt [email protected]

groetjes sabine

----------


## hopeloosje

Hoi allemaal,ook ik heb last van acne.Ik ben nu 24 jaar en iedereen uit mijn omgeving riep altijd:kind tegen de tijd dat je 18 bent ben je ervan af!NOT!Ik heb verschillende geneesmiddelen geprobeerd :Big Grin: iana pil(tegen acne dus)ook de nare afschilverende creme's,depmiddelen met antibiotica(helpt even heel goed,daarna 10 keer zoveel als je huid resistent is geworden.)dure schoonheidspecialisten bezoekjes en ook het alternatieve rondje gedaan.En nu?Als iemand het weet laat het me weten!!Binnenkort sowieso maar weer terug naar huisarts...zucht.. } [email protected]

----------


## Luckas

Sabine en Hopeloosje hier Luckas dertig jaar natuur en totaalgeneeskunde en 
inderdaad veel eczema is hormonaal bepaald en stopt rons achttien en al de
kost behalve misschien pure petroleum ofwel van 99% zuivere blanke lampolie 
of van vaseline kan baten.Zoniet wacht tot je ouder wordt en pas je voeding aan
richting vegetarisme géén vetten eieren roodvlees en zgz fijnkost vleeswaren.
Geen vette kazen of mogelijk ander produkt van koemelk waarvoor uw huid
allergisch is evt op soya melk en smeersel overschakelen vaak goed resultaat.
Tenslotte voor hopeloosje als eczema bv contact eczema op handen enz op uw 
24 jaar niet verdwijnt ook niet na voedsel aanpassing dan zit er een relatie of contact
probleem kan zelfs haatprobleem met vaak een ouder meestal vader of andere
jongen in vooral als de meeste problemen rechts zitten .Zoek U dan iemand die
regressie en rollenspel therapie geeft en U uw kind vader of kind ouder of ander
jeugdtrauma laat herbeleven evt herspelen .Liefs Luck.

----------


## Mooricr

Heej,

ik heb al 3 jaar last van acne en het laatste jaar is het erge acne. Dokter die zegt dat er niks als middel om het te verminderen en dermataloog geeft me pillen mee die niet helpen. 
Als iemand mij zou kunnen helpen, graag, want ik wil er nu echt is vanaf! 
Misschien weet iemand een behandeling die kan helpen of een middel dat een keer ECHT blijft werken.

Groetjes, Rick

----------


## michelle 23

hoi ik heb zelf van de docter bezoylperoxide voorgeschreven gekregen het helpt wel alleen het nadeel vind ik dat je er velletjes van krijgt maar ja die gaan wel weer weg , en voor de vrouwen kan je natuurlijk altijd overwegen zoals ik om aan de diane 35 te gaan , die heeft mij een tijdje goed geholpen maar nu heb ik weer last van acne terwijlk ik die pil nog gebruik maar om even op je bericht te reageren een huisarts die zegt dat er geen middel bestaat lult uit zn nek er bestaan genoeg middelen en het is zijn taak om een passend middel bij jouw te zoeken er zijn ook heel sterke medicijnen voor te krijgen (zelf geen ervaring mee) maar die moeten helpen.
het is namelijk nog minder als je huisarst je ermee door laat lopen en dat je straks met littekens zit die nooit meer weg ja , (tenzij je genoeg geld hebt voor een laserbehandelijk .

----------


## Levina

hallo, ik lees over een gratis acné behandeling? Wat houdt dit in? Onze dochter wordt zaterdag 14 en heeft erg veel last van acné. We willen haar een soort "beautybehandeling" geven (als ze dat leuk vind want ze maakt zich niet zo druk erom) maar misschien is jouw behandeling iets voor haar?? Vriendelijke groeten, Levina van Zee

----------


## Maxime

> 21 jaar en een wondermiddel uitgevonden,das knap dan,dit mannetje heeft al 20 jaar acne alles geprobeerd totaan die bizarre roacuttane(uitkijken met die pillen mensen)toe,totdat er een dermatoloog erachter kwam dat ik rosacea had,goeie grap,maar beter ooit dan nooit,was binnen een week vrij van die etters,blijf achter met een beschadigd gezicht maar alleh,kan niet alles hebbe


Beste,

Welk geneesmiddel heb je dan tegen Rosacea gekregen? groeten Maxime

----------


## Jan1993

Ik zou het willen. Ik heb ook erge last van acne. Ik voel me er onzeker door bij de meiden. Iemand tips?

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Jan,

Ik kan met je meepraten. Ik dacht dat het bij de pubertijd hoorde, maar het is gewoon mijn huidtype. Ben je al bij de huisarts/dermatoloog geweest?

Groetjes,
Four

----------

